# the fa forum change



## WOLFIE DA FOX (Apr 26, 2008)

anyone else hate the new forum?
it's like a huge newpaper now and very confuseing too.
I liked the old one it was much more simple and easier to navigate but now
you can get lost XD


----------



## Zentio (Apr 26, 2008)

Eh I'm used to forums changing whenever I get used to them. So this was no surprise.

I'll just have to get used to this now.


----------



## sateva9822 (Apr 26, 2008)

I miss the quick post option 

*gnaws on the new fourm, with rage*


----------



## WOLFIE DA FOX (Apr 26, 2008)

it took me 5 minutes to find the profile edit thing


----------



## Fox Glove (Apr 26, 2008)

IMAGES WON'T FUCKING WORK. 

*baaws*


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Apr 26, 2008)

Meh, I think it's ok. The only annoying thing I've found is that the "recent thread/google ads and stats" are on the left side of the page. Annoys the hell out of me. Oh yeah a  doesn't work.


----------



## Arc (Apr 26, 2008)

Feels a bit uncomfortable right now...but I thing I will get used to it pretty fast.
I also like the new Fender banner so much, that I don't really care about the negative things. ;3


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Apr 26, 2008)

The ads at the top freak me out. I mean, fox fur coats?!


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 26, 2008)

RoseTheSexKitten said:


> IMAGES WON'T FUCKING WORK.
> 
> *baaws*


What doesn't work with images exactly?


----------



## Bokracroc (Apr 26, 2008)

WOLFIE DA FOX said:


> anyone else hate the new forum?
> it's like a huge newpaper now and very confuseing too.
> I liked the old one it was much more simple and easier to navigate but now
> you can get lost XD


It's that bloody Side bar that's doing it.
Quick post is still here, no ad's are coming up for me yet :S


----------



## Grimfang (Apr 26, 2008)

I think I'll get used to it. But my 'quote multiple' button disappeared. Did this happen to anyone else? I'm guessing I somehow toggled something that changed it.. :\

I do like how you can go from quick post to advanced without losing what you started. I don't think the old forum had that. Only a minor thing, but I know I always wished there was an easy way to switch (besides omg I have to copy paste), and it's come in handy several times already.


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 26, 2008)

Bokracroc said:


> It's that bloody Side bar that's doing it.


The changes will take some getting used to, but I think with the addition of the "Recent Threads" and "Similar Threads" functionality it'll help spur discussion more over time.

It's not TOO different to the old forums.


----------



## lilEmber (Apr 26, 2008)

I can't get the sig image to work, I tried BBCode and it says that doesn't work with images so thats the reason, I tried HTML again its not allowed and doesn't work of course, and finally the uploading or linking to a image dose nothing it puts one there but not in my sig, I can't figure this out.


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 26, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> I can't get the sig image to work, I tried BBCode and it says that doesn't work with images so thats the reason, I tried HTML again its not allowed and doesn't work of course, and finally the uploading or linking to a image dose nothing it puts one there but not in my sig, I can't figure this out.


BBCode works with images in signatures now, so that should be ok. Give it another try? Also, please keep in mind that there are limits imposed on sig-images now of 600x150. This was done due to the tendency of the old forums to have... uhm, sigs which were longer than most average posts.


----------



## Preyfar Test (Apr 26, 2008)

I am a test bot. Beep.


----------



## Quaidis (Apr 26, 2008)

Is there any way to change the page skin?  I liked the blue design over the gray one, as the gray one is a tad hard to read.  But I cannot find a way to change skins yet.


----------



## lilEmber (Apr 26, 2008)

dragoneer said:


> BBCode works with images in signatures now, so that should be ok. Give it another try? Also, please keep in mind that there are limits imposed on sig-images now of 600x150. This was done due to the tendency of the old forums to have... uhm, sigs which were longer than most average posts.



Thanks at lot hun! my image is like 20kb, 500x100 so no issue <3 but again thanks for fixing that!


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 26, 2008)

Quaidis said:


> Is there any way to change the page skin?  I liked the blue design over the gray one, as the gray one is a tad hard to read.  But I cannot find a way to change skins yet.


Not yet. I am working on building lighter skins for the site. It'll be a few days for the first one; probably about Wednesday.


----------



## lilEmber (Apr 26, 2008)

Works thanks a lot dragoneer!


----------



## Quaidis (Apr 26, 2008)

dragoneer said:


> Not yet. I am working on building lighter skins for the site. It'll be a few days for the first one; probably about Wednesday.



Spiffy; I'll come back and frequent FA on Wednesday then, or in the future - however long it takes.


I also find the left sidebar distracting as it scrunches in the posts on the right, but if there's nothing that can be done about it, I can live.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 26, 2008)

WOLFIE DA FOX said:


> anyone else hate the new forum?
> it's like a huge newpaper now and very confuseing too.
> I liked the old one it was much more simple and easier to navigate but now
> you can get lost XD



Yes, myBB is gone  Now there are google ads are here to entertain me? No! I want myBB back not this


----------



## lolcox (Apr 26, 2008)

Sidebar must go. Much loathing for said sidebar. Put the junk back at the bottom where it belongs, or give an option to allow that to happen.

For a 1024 x 768 display using larger fonts than what you set in the theme, this gives me a horizontal scrollbar.

Meh, might get unlazy enough to just write a stylish style to fix this...


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 26, 2008)

lolcox said:


> Sidebar must go.


You're welcome.


----------



## ADF (Apr 26, 2008)

As I said elsewhere I miss being able to click one url and seeing every recent thread spread over three pages. I'm sure there has got to be a similar feature on here somewhere, I just cannot find it. It is annoying to keep a tab open for every section to check for anything new.

Plus dark grey forum is depressing, still looking for the theme changer.


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 26, 2008)

ADF said:


> As I said elsewhere I miss being able to click one url and seeing every recent thread spread over three pages. I'm sure there has got to be a similar feature on here somewhere, I just cannot find it. It is annoying to keep a tab open for every section to check for anything new.


What button link was that?


----------



## ADF (Apr 26, 2008)

dragoneer said:


> What button link was that?


Not so much a button, but a text url at the top of the page to show threads with recent activity.


----------



## Kirbizard (Apr 26, 2008)

I love the new forums. I think I can post most of my Kirby smilies now without having to flick around any additional options... <(<_<)>


<(^.^)^
<()>
<(>_>)>

Looks good to me. <(^-^)>
Before, my Kirbies were messed up with default smilies so they'd end up all: <(<_> and stuff unless I turned smilies off. Woo hoo. =p

They'd end up worse if HTML was turned on thanks to their arms... <(._.)>


----------



## Rehka (Apr 26, 2008)

Its friggin irritating that it keeps logging me off, I've had to log back in like, 3 times since I started surfing ( a few hours ago, I'm a slow surfer, surfingg thourhg other tabs too ) and never have i left the site or indicated I wanted to log off once 

Other than that the sight is quite spiffy.


----------



## Madness (Apr 26, 2008)

Ive had a problem with being logged off at random to. Although apart from that i quite like the look of the new Forum.


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 26, 2008)

Madness said:


> Ive had a problem with being logged off at random to. Although apart from that i quite like the look of the new Forum.


Just click the check box when logging in. The system will keep you logged in. In the mean time, I'll up the idle timer.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Apr 26, 2008)

I prefer vB over ALL other forum software. It would be absolutely perfect if they let me use the default vB theme.


----------



## Kimmerset (Apr 26, 2008)

I've been here for all of about 10 minutes and I'm kind of enjoying the change.  Haven't found anything hard to find yet.


----------



## kitetsu (Apr 26, 2008)

The lack of "full edit post" makes me a sadcat.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Apr 26, 2008)

kitetsu said:


> The lack of "full edit post" makes me a sadcat.


If you click edit post and then 'Go Advanced' it's pretty much the same thing.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Apr 26, 2008)

Hmm, *inspects the forum*


----------



## Mazz (Apr 26, 2008)

it's not a big deal.. this forum is more for when I need info on actual FA artsite stuff rather than for chatting. So as long as I can see what I need to when I need info about the main site I'm good. 

It looks pretty clean in this format as well.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Apr 27, 2008)

No html?


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Apr 27, 2008)

There was never support for HTML in posts or other user-editable areas.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Apr 27, 2008)

Ceceil Felias said:


> There was never support for HTML in posts or other user-editable areas.



I used it in my sig.


----------



## Grimfang (Apr 27, 2008)

ADF said:


> Not so much a button, but a text url at the top of the page to show threads with recent activity.



Is the "New Posts" button at the top not the same? Or maybe one of the options in the "Search" menu.


----------



## sgolem (Apr 27, 2008)

I miss the shortcuts, like for URL and Bold, etc.   I found Ctrl+B will make font bold, which is nice, but I always have trouble with links, so I'll miss having that shortcut.  Guess I'll get used to it.  

Not a fan of the ads obviously but I can understand why they're there.  I'll protest if it starts advertising furry bondage supplies, but for now I'm fine.

Oh, and the new forum change lost my password so I had to reset it.  Not that it matters now, but I thought I would mention it anyway.


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Apr 27, 2008)

sgolem, if you missed the few hundred memos, the password change was an unfortunate necessity -- everyone had to reset.


----------



## SkieFire (Apr 27, 2008)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> No html?



Oh god no.

Have you ever seen a forum that allows it? *shudders* Marqueeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee..

Though the ability to embed autoplaying youtube videos behind a spoilertag was always great for laughs.


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 27, 2008)

SkieFire said:


> Oh god no.
> 
> Have you ever seen a forum that allows it? *shudders* Marqueeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee..
> 
> Though the ability to embed autoplaying youtube videos behind a spoilertag was always great for laughs.


That and the fact that HTML can allow for dangerous injections/code that can be potentially very, very bad for the end user.


----------



## ADF (Apr 27, 2008)

Brighter forum and a new posts link, Iâ€™m happy now ^.=.^

[edit]

New posts link only shows posts since your last visit? I'm thinking more along the lines of recent posts, so you can track the latest ongoing without having to load multiple tabs for each section. In the old forum it was the latest active threads spread over 3 pages max, I would check it every time I stopped by FA forums so it would be quite an adjustment to do without it.


----------



## sgolem (Apr 27, 2008)

Ceceil Felias said:


> sgolem, if you missed the few hundred memos, the password change was an unfortunate necessity -- everyone had to reset.



Nope, completely missed them.  Where were they?  Not being a dick, I just want to know for future references.  I didn't see anything about it in the site threads, so I'm lost.


----------



## TakeWalker (Apr 27, 2008)

The only things I'm missing are the strikeout that used to be in my sig, my old custom title (which I would probably change anyway) and the fact that it isn't immediately obvious through name color who is a moderator.


----------



## Zentio (Apr 27, 2008)

sgolem said:


> Nope, completely missed them.  Where were they?  Not being a dick, I just want to know for future references.  I didn't see anything about it in the site threads, so I'm lost.



I missed them too, and I visit this forum almost everyday XD


----------



## Xephier (Apr 27, 2008)

The simular threads thing is a neat add, but i dont like the look of this forum as much(besides the new foxxie banner, he's cute!) especialy since i logged in today, the color is some kinda brownish.. bleh, but as for the ad's, i hardly notice them, least it's not some big flashy banner with that 'Find a hot date now!' Bs


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 27, 2008)

Xephier said:


> The simular threads thing is a neat add, but i dont like the look of this forum as much(besides the new foxxie banner, he's cute!) especialy since i logged in today, the color is some kinda brownish.. bleh, but as for the ad's, i hardly notice them, least it's not some big flashy banner with that 'Find a hot date now!' Bs


Ads will improve over time.


----------



## Javarod (Apr 27, 2008)

This is fine by me, Vbulletin's been the most common software for me to come across on the web, although the boards I frequent use such a wide variety, its hard to phase me any more, they're all similar, but not quite the same. Colour scheme is interesting, but nothing special. Other than that, all seems fine to me.


----------



## Beastcub (Apr 27, 2008)

brown is better than gray
but maybe change the tone a bit to match the brown of our logo guy uptop? currently it more yellowish brown while the ferrox (i think ya call him) is more a redish/orangish brown
that be cool


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Apr 27, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> That and the fact that HTML can allow for dangerous injections/code that can be potentially very, very bad for the end user.


Not just for the end user -- I've seen people inject code to make an attack on the server itself before, sometimes even without the HTML (such as taking advantage of a hole in character-escaping on IPB2 to create an include command entirely out of PHP $chr() variables).


----------



## Kirbizard (Apr 27, 2008)

Ceceil Felias said:


> Not just for the end user -- I've seen people inject code to make an attack on the server itself before, sometimes even without the HTML (such as taking advantage of a hole in character-escaping on IPB2 to create an include command entirely out of PHP $chr() variables).



Stop giving people ideas. <(>_>)>


----------



## Hakumei Ookami (Apr 28, 2008)

As much as I like vBulltin, I actually preferred MyBB. If you were going to go for a 'pay-or' option, I would have actually gone for Invision, and I actually have a couple of problems with vBulletin...

I guess it's not so bad though. Reminds me of a brown-coloured version of another forum I go on.


----------



## Rhainor (Apr 28, 2008)

Hakumei Ookami said:


> As much as I like vBulltin, I actually preferred MyBB. If you were going to go for a 'pay-or' option, I would have actually gone for Invision, and I actually have a couple of problems with vBulletin...



Ditto.


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 28, 2008)

Hakumei Ookami said:


> I guess it's not so bad though. Reminds me of a brown-coloured version of another forum I go on.


That's why you can pick your theme, and with more of them coming.


----------



## Kyoujin (Apr 28, 2008)

I don't really see why people are annoyed by the ads. I'm on dial up and they don't affect me at all. xD AOL has ads that are bad.. ads that lag me out because they stream video/audio and other crap. ;[ These don't even have sound effects! xb


----------



## Kata'lina (Apr 28, 2008)

I have to admit. I do  not like this new forum at all. It's messy, crowded, and those ads are freaking annoying, loud flashy and distracting.

It's very hard to manuver here, and I find it difficult to see where there is new posts. 
I'll get used to it I suppose. As most everyone else I'm sure will. 

Just adding my two cents.


----------



## Bokracroc (Apr 28, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Ads will improve over time.



I still don't see any.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 28, 2008)

Probably addressed already. Quick reply is already there.
Multiple Quotes are there, already it's the second icon next to Quote which says "+
Strike can be added as well as spoiler tags in the VB interface.
MYBB was patterned after VB so wtf?

The ads pay for the server.


----------



## pengolodh (Apr 28, 2008)

Might it not be an idea to include the URL of this new board with the message on the old board, so people know where to go?


----------



## Hakumei Ookami (Apr 28, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> That's why you can pick your theme, and with more of them coming.



I'd prefer to keep this theme, thankyoo... it's easy to differentiate


----------



## jcfynx (Apr 28, 2008)

SkieFire said:


> Have you ever seen a forum that allows it? *shudders* Marqueeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee..



Such a forum would surely be _*hell*_


----------



## indrora (Apr 29, 2008)

On the topic of size restrictions of sig images...
there ARE ways around that... like having a bunch of small images all squished together


----------



## Xipoid (Apr 29, 2008)

On the topic of new things...


- Is there a purpose behind the referral counter?
- Will/can there be a return of the 100 posts p/ thread page?
- How much revenue is generated per unique click of an advertisement?
- Why are there random attachments assigned to random posts of mine?



and I see someone already compensated for trying to ignore yourself.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 29, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> On the topic of new things...
> 
> - Will/can there be a return of the 100 posts p/ thread page?
> .



A note on that, while there isn't a 100 posts per page option, there is a 50 per Page. 

Go to User CP User Options and you'll see a dropdown that says "Forum Default" change that to whatever posts per page you like.

Under it you'll also notice a "Default Age" you may want to change that to see threads back in the Land Before Time.

I believe it's "hackable" if it's not in the Administrator Panel to make it 100. It just requires a jimmying of postbit templates, possibly a bit more but I can't remember off the top of my head.


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 29, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> - Is there a purpose behind the referral counter?
> - Will/can there be a return of the 100 posts p/ thread page?
> - How much revenue is generated per unique click of an advertisement?
> - Why are there random attachments assigned to random posts of mine?


- Referral counter just shows how many people you suggested to the forums. It is rather useless, though, so I'll remove it. 
- Yes, I'll check and see if I can edit the admin side and update that.
- Per-click varies with each ad so there's no set cost/benefit of what you click. I'm trying to get ahold of some apps to customize the ads better, but we'll see on that. Until a full month goes by we won't know how much the average revenue is per ad, but from what I see so far, uh, they're REALLY going to help out.
- Import problems? If some of the attachments got mis-assigned just delete them all.


----------



## Xipoid (Apr 29, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> - Referral counter just shows how many people you suggested to the forums. It is rather useless, though, so I'll remove it.
> - Yes, I'll check and see if I can edit the admin side and update that.
> - Per-click varies with each ad so there's no set cost/benefit of what you click. I'm trying to get ahold of some apps to customize the ads better, but we'll see on that. Until a full month goes by we won't know how much the average revenue is per ad, but from what I see so far, uh, they're REALLY going to help out.
> - Import problems? If some of the attachments got mis-assigned just delete them all.




Thank you kindly, as is the only real fitting adverb.



Interesting factoids: 
1) One of the attachments was the unedited January 2008 FA banner.
2) The following attachments remain indelible:

guallandracs.gif
handwirtinsucksucls.jpg
Zebras__only_in_kenya_by_AmonOmega.jpg
Vitality_Concepts__Part_1_by_AmonOmega.jpg
bahh.jpg

I can point to the offending posts if so desired.


----------



## The Sonic God (Apr 29, 2008)

The new forum seems to be functioning properly for me. Nothing confusing about it for me, I've used vBulletins for years.


----------



## krezz karavan (Apr 29, 2008)

Let me congratulate the owners of FA due to this big change, as far as I know, vBulletin is the best (and stable) forum system for managing thousands of members. Cheers!


----------



## Zentio (Apr 29, 2008)

For some reason I keep getting subscribed to threads just cause I posted in them.
Where's the option to turn that off?
I looked through the User CP but can't find it...


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 29, 2008)

Zoltan said:


> For some reason I keep getting subscribed to threads just cause I posted in them.
> Where's the option to turn that off?
> I looked through the User CP but can't find it...


User Control Panel > Messaging & Notification > Default Thread Subscription Mode


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Apr 29, 2008)

This is alrgiht but it's something between a convinience and a pain in the ass to navigate on my phone.


----------



## net-cat (Apr 29, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Xipoid said:
> 
> 
> > - Will/can there be a return of the 100 posts p/ thread page?
> ...


AdminCP -> vBulletin Options -> Thread Display Options (showthread) -> User-Settable Maximum Displayed Posts



Dragoneer said:


> User Control Panel > Messaging & Notification > Default Thread Subscription Mode


AdminCP -> User Registration Options -> Default Registration Options -> Automatic Thread Subscription Mode -> Do not subscribe.  (This sets the default for new users.)

AdminCP -> Maintainence -> Execute SQL Query -> Automatic Queries -> Do not subscribe. (Turns off thread subscriptions for all current users. It can be turned back on by the user in the User CP if they want it. This is probably a good idea, as I would imagine most people don't use it.)


----------



## Zentio (Apr 29, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> User Control Panel > Messaging & Notification > Default Thread Subscription Mode



Wow I went over that like 5 times, I need glasses I think XD

Thanks.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 30, 2008)

If you want to navigate to the FA Main Site page, when you're logged in just simply go to Quick Links.

At the bottom of the Quick Links is "Fur Affinity Home"

It will take you to the main site


----------



## Kimmerset (Apr 30, 2008)

I <3 Quick Links.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 30, 2008)

I added the Help Desk and Wiki (though it's down) to the quick links. That will help integrate the site a bit more.


----------



## Ziba the lioness (May 1, 2008)

I like the new design and all, and I found it farely easy to find my way around, to edit my profile etc. But what I do so deffinately not like is the google add's  advertising for silver foxfur coats, and fur coats in general. Most of them going "look pretty in fur for less!" 

*Eyes twitches*

I do not support animal slaughtering, just for fur >.<

Its down ..... *beep sound* nasty

Aaaand, now, I just dared to look at the google add again after hitting f5  Its advertising for a porno site! (reason, porno slut has the name fox in her name) arent there suposed to be minors in this site huh?


----------



## Rhainor (May 1, 2008)

As Dragoneer already explained, we have extremely little control over the ads that appear in those boxes for the time being.  They can block unwanted sites from appearing, but that does not take effect immediately.

Google AdSense is a *learning* system.  As time moves on, it will figure out which ads we like and which ones we hate, and adjust the ads displayed accordingly.  In the meantime, just ignore the ads.  Or get AdBlock Plus.


----------



## Ziba the lioness (May 1, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> As Dragoneer already explained, we have extremely little control over the ads that appear in those boxes for the time being.  They can block unwanted sites from appearing, but that does not take effect immediately.
> 
> Google AdSense is a *learning* system.  As time moves on, it will figure out which ads we like and which ones we hate, and adjust the ads displayed accordingly.  In the meantime, just ignore the ads.  Or get AdBlock Plus.




I allready spoke with Dragonee about it. He told me it is being taken care of and they block them as they come. And as for adblock, I allready use that program, but the problem with google ads is that when I close the browser and then open again, the ads have come back :/


----------



## WOLFIE DA FOX (May 1, 2008)

Im used to the forum now <3


----------



## zsewq55912 (Sep 21, 2010)

well am use to it now


----------

